# Ebony Rollerball



## BassBlaster (Jun 27, 2012)

This is a Jr. Gent II rollerball in black titanium. Wood is Gaboon Ebony.

This is another that I'll be sending to Twig Man.

I had never worked with an ebony before today and there is definately a learning curve. Drilling this stuff is a PITA!!! The first blank exploded on the drill press. I decided to try drilling on the lathe where I had a bit more control and it worked out well. Had to drill slooooooooooooow, this stuff heats up fast.

It turns very nice with sharp tools but sanding is like trying to sand steel and again, it builds heat fast.

Anyhow, here it is. I may have to make one like this for myself!!

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0931a.jpg

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0933a.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2012)

Very cool looking pen. I have some ebony that I use for special spots. Very different to work with.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 27, 2012)

Beautiful! In my mind, that's what a nice pen should look like!


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 27, 2012)

Dennis you outdid yourself. Thanks for a wonderful job on these pens. I am going to keep one and give one to the surgeon I work for. He will be so surprised.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 27, 2012)

Glad you like em!!

Be sure and show the person you give them too how the cap comes off. The inner threads will strip out if it is pulled hard enough.

The nib unscrews to replace the refill. They have Schmidt refills in them now but any standard rollerball refill will fit.

Thanks again!!


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, that is an awesome looking pen. You are cranking out some fabulous pens!

I bought some Gaboon two months ago from a reputable lumber source. It was encased in wax. I cut a small piece off of one end and resealed it. It is now checking like Crazy. The stuff makes me nervous :wacko1:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 27, 2012)

Awesome Pen ! Very classy looking. Well done !
Scott


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 27, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Wow, that is an awesome looking pen. You are cranking out some fabulous pens!
> 
> I bought some Gaboon two months ago from a reputable lumber source. It was encased in wax. I cut a small piece off of one end and resealed it. It is now checking like Crazy. The stuff makes me nervous :wacko1:



Thanks!! I seem to get a little better with each one and I'm moving on to much higher end componants so that helps!!

This one made me nervous after exploding the first blank. I knew at any moment this one was going to come apart on me but it went well. Drilling is definately the hardest part.

This particular stock was suppose to be dry. I dont have a moisture meter so I had to take the guys word for it. It wasnt sealed so I assume he was telling the truth. It seemed dry as I was working it. I hope so or I'll be getting a pen returned for repair or rebuild soon!!


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 28, 2012)

_Very Impressive, well done!!!!!_ I can hardly wait for the mandrel and kits I have ordered. What a beautiful pen!!!


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 2, 2012)

I recieved my pens today and they are top notch for sure! Thanks Dennis


----------



## daugher12 (Jul 2, 2012)

Man, that's sharp! How did you finish it?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks!!

It has roughly 15 coats of CA that was MM'ed to 12,000 and then polished with Hut plastic polish.


----------

